# POST UP TRUNK



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

THINKIN ABOUT REDOING MY TRUNK CAN SOMEONE POST SOME PICS


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

[attachmentid=486458]


----------



## LivinLowCarClub (Dec 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dj fosco_@Mar 4 2006, 10:33 PM~4978443
> *[attachmentid=486458]
> *


dang how much did that cost? niiiiiice


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

NICE IM TALKING ABOUT TRUNKS WITH SOME MATERIAL NOT RUST


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2006)

ohh sorry there guy. 
[attachmentid=486889]


----------



## LivinLowCarClub (Dec 2, 2002)

yeh carpet is a good idea ...good thinkin fosco
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:0


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

texas gold nice one anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Mar 5 2006, 12:59 PM~4980467
> *:0
> *



Damn nice.


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj fosco_@Mar 5 2006, 12:48 PM~4980429
> *ohh sorry there guy.
> [attachmentid=486889]
> *


JUST IMAGINE THAT WITH SOMETHING IN IT! AND VELVET :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

my 63


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

VERY NICE ARE THE MIRRORS IN THE FABRIC IS IT SAFE TO HAVE MIRRORS IN THE FABRIC AND HITTING SWITCHES?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

nice


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Mar 7 2006, 09:11 PM~4998302
> *VERY NICE ARE THE MIRRORS IN THE FABRIC IS IT SAFE TO HAVE MIRRORS IN THE FABRIC AND HITTING SWITCHES?
> *


is plexy glass so is cool


----------



## HzEmall (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my 86 inprogress Buick Regal




























It's getting torn apart real soon to replace the MTX with all new Zapco.

The burlwood and the gray cloth will be replaced with Satin black paint and Mercedes black wool cloth.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

nice trunks guys!! i need to redo my trunk


----------



## GHETTO BLUES (Aug 10, 2004)

I THOUGHT THIS WOULD BE A HOT TOPIC


----------

